
Brian Eno: ‘We’ve been in decline for 40 years – Trump is a chance to rethink' - mudil
https://www.theguardian.com/music/2017/jan/23/brian-eno-not-interested-in-talking-about-me-reflection
======
woofyman
>It just seems that was grinding slowly to a halt, whereas now, with Trump,
there’s a chance of a proper crash, and a chance to really rethink.

Headline is misleading.

